# qualidade grafica no cs

## un1T

boas, eu tenho uma geforce4 ti4200 agp 8x num p4 1.7, e qd corro o cs pelo cvswinex tenho nada mais nada menos q 80 fps no maximo n é q seja mau o problema é q n sao constantes tao smp a ter quebras para 30 e 40 fps mm dps de substituir o 3dfxgl.dll pelo nvopengl.dll e de ter executado o comando "renice 15 -p `pgrep wineserver`", alem disso qd viro o boneco (o rato) a imagem treme mt n sei se tem alguma coisa a ver com o refresh rate ou cena assim... alg q me ajude a melhorar o performance grafico do meu counterstrike pls   :Sad: 

----------

## jbrazio

Faz como eu faço, joga cs em Windows.

----------

## un1T

no thx   :Mad: 

----------

## un1T

nesse caso vou tentar correr em wine qlq das formas agradecia q o ppl continua-se a postar soluções pls  :Wink: 

----------

## jbrazio

http://lhl.linuxgames.com/howto.shtml

----------

## un1T

agradecia q me ajudassem em vez de discutir qual é o melhor jogo... gostos n se discutem

----------

## jbrazio

 *un1T wrote:*   

> agradecia q me ajudassem em vez de discutir qual é o melhor jogo... gostos n se discutem

 

Deves ser um bocado cego tu.. ora lê lá a conversa do inicio e vê se não encontras um site com um howto.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> Cs é para ai o jogo fps com mais jogadores online.. penso eu de que. Só tenho pena de uma coisa.. a mania leet/lame que existe no cs.. aqui abusam destes dois conceitos, pelo menos a comunidade .pt.. mete tanto nojo que desisti de jogar 1.5 em server públicos.

 

Cara, você abreviou tanto esse teste que eu não entendi nada... Se importa de traduzir?

----------

## Mythos

bom eu tinha problemas com o Open GL e deves enquando no Enemy-Territory, tinha a aparecer imagens maradas, trasnparecias etc etc.

et +set r_ext_compiled_vertex_array 0 

```
+set r_ext_compiled_vertex_array 0
```

com esse set deixei de ter problemas!!!

Enemy-Territory, para mim está muito bom. Jogo perfeitamente em Linux, só me falta é instalar isso no ReiserFs4, mas como já tenho 4 particoes primárias, chapéu não consigo agora meter tudo em Lógico.

Como não pede muito o jogo ainda cá ando com a ReiserFs 3.6.

Abraços

----------

## pilla

A discussao de qual jogo eh melhor foi transformada em um novo topico. Por favor, mantenham-se no topico.

----------

## pilla

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

>  *un1T wrote:*   agradecia q me ajudassem em vez de discutir qual é o melhor jogo... gostos n se discutem 
> 
> Deves ser um bocado cego tu.. ora lê lá a conversa do inicio e vê se não encontras um site com um howto.

 

Por favor, mantenha a atitude cortez ao responder a threads. Se achas que nao ha uma resposta educada possivel para um post, por favor simplesmente ignore a pergunta.

----------

## jbrazio

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*    *un1T wrote:*   agradecia q me ajudassem em vez de discutir qual é o melhor jogo... gostos n se discutem 
> 
> Deves ser um bocado cego tu.. ora lê lá a conversa do inicio e vê se não encontras um site com um howto. 
> 
> Por favor, mantenha a atitude cortez ao responder a threads. Se achas que nao ha uma resposta educada possivel para um post, por favor simplesmente ignore a pergunta.

 

soz :-/

----------

## pilla

 *jbrazio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> soz :-/

 

Pode traduzir para um pobre brasileiro?

----------

## xef

 *pilla wrote:*   

>  *jbrazio wrote:*   
> 
> soz :-/ 
> 
> Pode traduzir para um pobre brasileiro?

 

Tradução:

sos :-/    -     me desculpe, reconheço que fiz mal e agora estou triste

----------

## To

LOL, será que uma simples tradução tem de ser transformada num testamento?

soz -> abreviatura de sorry

Tó

----------

## xef

 *To wrote:*   

> LOL, será que uma simples tradução tem de ser transformada num testamento?
> 
> soz -> abreviatura de sorry
> 
> Tó

 

Traduzi tambem o :-/

 :Wink: 

----------

## To

LOL  :Laughing: 

Bem... conheces a expressão "mete mais tabaco"?  :Mr. Green: 

Tó

----------

## jbrazio

 *To wrote:*   

> LOL :lol: 
> 
> Bem... conheces a expressão "mete mais tabaco"? :mrgreen: 
> 
> Tó

 

lol :-P

----------

## Kuartzer

No comments...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## un1T

thx all

----------

